# 2.2DCi pulley noise



## tezza2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi

I currently have a rattling noise from what I believe to be one of the pulleys on a 2006 Xtrail 2.2 DCi, with 69k.

I recently fitted a non O.E fan belt, which took a while to get the tension correct and stop the belt squealing.

The noise is a lot more noticeable when the engine is first started, but then quietens down after a while, there has also been an occassional noise that sounds like a bearing rattling from the pulley end of the engine.

My guess is that it could be either the water pump or the power steering pump, but until whatever is breaking down gets worse, I won't be able to determine where its coming from.

Can anyone offer any advice if they have any experience of the above?

Many thanks

Tezza


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

My 2003 diesel has this front end rattle as well. It started at 70k miles and is still doing it at 140k miles!
I suspect the tensioner pulley bearing.
With the engine running, I just squirt some WD40 lubricating fluid into the pulley area and it quietens things down for a week or so.
If it was a noisy water pump or alternator bearing I suspect it would have blown before now.
I just live with it, and have heard it regularly on older X trails.
Mike


----------



## bluetac (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the same noise on ours, , it is the tensioner and seems to be worse when there is moisture/damp conditions, it makes no noise at all during the summer  it cost's around £100 for the part at a dealer.


----------

